# Singing Pumpkins finished!!!



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally got everything finished and was able to grab a quick video of our singing pumpkins all set up for this year. This is using the Pumpkin Jamboree from AtmosfearFX and a mini projector.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That little projector works damn well Bigant!
I would love to have that setup.
Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The kids are going to love that!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That's going to be a big hit with the tots


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

dammit, I need a projector fast. Cant seem to find a decent one for under $100 bucks..

Cant do the 3m one used in this clip...I need one that works off a dvd player.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome! The kids are going to love that!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is great! Everyone in your yard will love this!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Turbophanx said:


> dammit, I need a projector fast. Cant seem to find a decent one for under $100 bucks..
> 
> Cant do the 3m one used in this clip...I need one that works off a dvd player.


Actually, the 3m pocket projector will work with a DVD player, you just need a 3m mp 160/180 component cable ($16 @ Amazon). Bigant, you need to ask the folks at Atmosfear for a little kickback, your video just made me buy the Pumpkin Jamboree DVD. Great effect!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing, you do good work.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the singing pumpkins!


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Brad Green said:


> Actually, the 3m pocket projector will work with a DVD player, you just need a 3m mp 160/180 component cable ($16 @ Amazon). Bigant, you need to ask the folks at Atmosfear for a little kickback, your video just made me buy the Pumpkin Jamboree DVD. Great effect!


Yeah but its 150 on amazon now....too much for me.


----------

